# "Girls shoot .22's"



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was out at the range this morning and was "fortunate" enough to be joined by some newbies. 

I like to start out shooting with my .22's (a 617 and a 41) just to warm up my front site focus. About 3 boxes into it, these two younger guys come in with a rented Desert Eagle and start shooting at a sillouette. They couldn't hit it if their lives depended on it and were done before I even had a chance to pull out my other guns.

I've got the Pro Ears Electronic hearing protectors so I can hear everything they say when they're not shooting, which was entertainment alone. As they were leaving though, I heard one say to the other how quiet my guns were shooting. The other one replies, "that's because he's only shooting .22's -- girls shoot .22's"

I didn't say anything, just chuckled to myself. I've heard it said before when I'm shooting my .22's and it never bothers me. Usually if they stay long enough, I pull out the 9mm's, the .45's, and the .357's. 

Anyone ever hear something like that when they're shooting their .22's?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

NOpe 
at least not on .22's But did hear something about "bitty .380s" and "spy guns" at a range recently. As you said. You were hitting, the weren't Younguns


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Geeez... how'd they know I liked to play dress up after a trip to the range??? :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

It's happened to me a few times. When someone shows up next to me with a .45 or whatever, I'll bring my target in, put a fresh one on, and wait for them to put holes all over theirs, half of them missing the target completely at five yards. Then I'll slide mine out to 10 yards, go through two magazines rapid fire, and roll it back in with the entire bullseye knocked out. They really can't say much then. It's like showing up to the drag strip with a 500hp GT500 and getting beat by 4-bangers because you can't launch it or shift worth crap.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Then it must be true, girls _do_ have more fun.

Who the hell could snub their nose at a good ol' .22?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

PanaDP said:


> Who the hell could snub their nose at a good ol' .22?


Only the misguided fools who need to be redirected.:smt033


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Python, you should've unloaded an entire mag on *their* target, blew out the bullseye, then smiled at them and said, "Guys, *that's* the spot you're supposed to shoot at." Yeah I know it's against the range's rules, but it'd be funny.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Hey Python, you should've unloaded an entire mag on *their* target, blew out the bullseye, then smiled at them and said, "Guys, *that's* the spot you're supposed to shoot at." Yeah I know it's against the range's rules, but it'd be funny.


The last time I shot at my Dad's place we were next to a guy and his kids shooting their .22 rifles. Dad and I were testing some hunting loads for his blackhawk in .45 colt. When we went out to get our target one of the times, there were about a dozen big holes and 25 or so tiny holes. My dad handed the other guy the target and told him his kids were shooting better than he thought.:smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My 22 is kinda unique, but I get almost as many guys ogling my custom Buck Mark, as the guys with the .50AEs get...

And 5-hour's right... I can run off a 10-round mag in about 4 seconds at 10 M and keep them all in a palm-sized group...

That usually shuts up the bangers and the wanna-be's...

PS... There are three distinct "types" of shooters at my local range...

1) The "hood-rats"... Their term, not mine.
2) The "executives", and
3) The shooters.

Let me just say... I hope to never depend on anyone in a business suit to defend me with a gun, and head-to-head in a dark alley with one of the hood-rats... I really like my chances.



There were two guys in the range next to me yesterday... 

I was ringing out my new P-3AT, just burning ammo for reliability testing, shooting about one round every two seconds, learning the trigger, and punching holes. I was shooting 5-6" groups at 7M. 

The two guys next to me were fine upstanding young citizens of African American descent, who must have recently lost a lot of weight, since their pants were fitting a little loose. I think they were having trouble holding the gun steady, because every time it went off, one or the other of them would have to reach for their belt or crotch to catch their falling pants...

Anyway... confident in their abilities with a brand new full-size Glock (I think a 40), they started shooting at a man-silhouette, all the way out at 25yds... Nothing to it, since the white dork next to them was shooting a tiny little gun at 7 yds...

After blasting away a full mag (more than 13-15 shots...) with a big smile on their faces, they reeled the target back in to find.... 4 holes on the paper. One in the stomach region of the target... the other 3 around the edges...

After ragging heavily on his buddy, the second upstanding young citizen ran a new target out to 25yds, and emptied his mag... in a slightly modified Weaver stance, but with a little rearward gangsta' lean to it... He was a little better... Two hits, one in the neck, one in the arm, and at least SIX of the 13-15 shots on the paper... He was darned proud of the neck hit.

At this point, I pulled out my XD9SC, and shot a nice 6-inch group of controlled pairs, at 6-7 yds...

Now they decided that 25yds was a bit lofty of a goal, so they rolled another target out to 10yds. They must have thought my controlled pairs sounded cool, so the first one gave it a try. The first shot hit somewhere in the groin region, and the second one hit the hanger clip and dropped their brand new silhouette to the floor of the range... with one hole in it.

Moving to a new alley, further from me, thank god... They tried again at 10 yards, but slow fire. I'm guessing 8-9 paper hits in 15 shots, on a 24X18 piece of paper, at 10yds...

I rolled my bullseye out to 10 yds, just for fun. Loaded up 10 rounds in my XD, and ran off 10 rounds, one per second, into a 4-5" group, with my 3" gun...

At this point, I watched the second shooter print a similar 36" group at 10 yds, and fearing for my life... packed up my gear and left.

You should have seen the tears in the eye of the gun shop guys watching from the window...



I hope to NEVER have to meet a guy intent on taking my life in a back alley... but if I do, GOD I hope it's one of these guys...

JW


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That's great. I'm surprised they didn't have the gansta grip (gun lays sideways).

The same thing happens with snowboarding. You get a coupla' posers pull up to the top of the park with their brand new Forum board, Flux bindings, and Foursquare gear. They start louding cussing about girls, which I dunno why people do. It's not impressive. Then they start talking about their new gear, and how much it costs, smirking at my 2-year old board and sub-$400 jacket. Then they hop up, take off down the hill toward a 40-foot kicker, only to edge just before the lip and hop about six inches into the air, attempt to grab their board, and wipe out nowhere near the landing. I just strap in, drop down the kicker, and blow 60 feet over it with a textbook Japan air, stomp the landing, and ride off. For some odd reason they don't look so cocky when they pull in behind you at the lift line. It's always nice to shut people up, whether it's with a 2-year old snowboard or a .22LR handgun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> That's great. I'm surprised they didn't have the gansta grip (gun lays sideways).
> 
> The same thing happens with snowboarding. You get a coupla' posers pull up to the top of the park with their brand new Forum board, Flux bindings, and Foursquare gear. They start louding cussing about girls, which I dunno why people do. It's not impressive. Then they start talking about their new gear, and how much it costs, smirking at my 2-year old board and sub-$400 jacket. Then they hop up, take off down the hill toward a 40-foot kicker, only to edge just before the lip and hop about six inches into the air, attempt to grab their board, and wipe out nowhere near the landing. I just strap in, drop down the kicker, and blow 60 feet over it with a textbook Japan air, stomp the landing, and ride off. For some odd reason they don't look so cocky when they pull in behind you at the lift line. It's always nice to shut people up, whether it's with a 2-year old snowboard or a .22LR handgun.


I don't know what he said. But he said something.


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I don't know what he said. But he said something.


Thats what I was thinking. Yeah some people think that bigger and more expensive means better. Practice not dollars make perfect.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

I never had someone tell me that, I for one love shooting 22s. In a similar situation, my son and I were shooting our 10/22 and markIII at the range. Joey (eleven and a little small for his age) was getting discouraged at his shooting. Two guys in the next stall were shooting their glock .45, rapid firing, their grip was wrong, it was sad, these guys needed a shooting class, and Joey gave it to them. I told Joey, “watch these guys”, after he watched them shoot a clip each, I said take your time, hold the pistol like we talked about, and show them how it’s done. Every one of his ten rounds hit the target:smt023 it was a great confidence builder. Now I’m thinking about getting Joey a Walther P22, it has a smaller grip, I think it will be easier for him to handle.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

GTD said:


> I never had someone tell me that, I for one love shooting 22s. In a similar situation, my son and I were shooting our 10/22 and markIII at the range. Joey (eleven and a little small for his age) was getting discouraged at his shooting. Two guys in the next stall were shooting their glock .45, rapid firing, their grip was wrong, it was sad, these guys needed a shooting class, and Joey gave it to them. I told Joey, "watch these guys", after he watched them shoot a clip each, I said take your time, hold the pistol like we talked about, and show them how it's done. Every one of his ten rounds hit the target:smt023 it was a great confidence builder. Now I'm thinking about getting Joey a Walther P22, it has a smaller grip, I think it will be easier for him to handle.


Nice. Teach them young and teach them right. Way to go. I especially like that reason for a new pistol (for Joey of course:mrgreen. I'm going to have to borrow that line sometime.

Keep him shooting and having fun.:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess I'm due for a sex change cause I'm looking for a nice .22 :smt033

I'm still suprised at how many guys show up at the range and can't keep it on the paper at 20 yards. I've stopped trying for perfect bulls eyes and am working on recovery and faster controled fire using targets printed on 8.5x11 paper and about half the time I'm ending up with a better overall group.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh..I thought it was Girls and guys that wanna squeeze off some low cost ammo to warm up shoot 22's i like to start with one of my 22's too. I have a friend that set up his Buckmark with a low power scope to use as his "correction gun" saying that he can see what he's doing wrong that way adn fix a bad habit before it starts. I don't know if that's true or not but he's a pretty good shot.

I always thought that starting out with something like a 22 gets me into a groove for when I break out 1911 mania. Hoping to get those bad shots outta the way with some 10.00 for 500 round ammo:anim_lol: So I guess I gotta get in line for a new set of heels:smt082

BTW..here's my 1st target today..shot with a Mark III Ruger.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> The two guys next to me were fine upstanding young citizens of African American descent, *who must have recently lost a lot of weight, since their pants were fitting a little loose. *


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

I'm stealing that line next time I see some kid who weighs a buck-twenty wearing size 42 pants.


----------

